# My Easter island,Time forgot theme.Always looking at the Gods



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello again This is my new Betta set up.I have a Easter Island theme with a mix of over grown jungle going on. I like to keep tanks naturel looking and i know i have a few easter island heads within my Biorb , i veiw them as rocks not statues, that fish dont know what they are. My HM chilli red should arrive tomorrow.Also i have 6 White cloud minnows in the tank so i hope all works out Have a back up tank just incase it doesnt.Will post tank pics with my boy in it. Will ajust the heat setting to a happy medium for both of them as i think fish do ajust to tempreture . Thanks Mark


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I did read an article on Bettas in the Tropical Fish Magazine and it did say that bettas that are kept in a temperature of over 81 degrees on a continual basis do not live as long as they seem to burn out at that temperature or just "live faster" with the increase in the metabolism. That would be about 27.0 C) So I would not increase the temperature a lot or decrease it below 25.0 C) They are not so unaffected by temperature as one may think with all the discussion of rice paddies. These fancy fish have never been anywhere close to a rice paddy and would soon perish if they were placed in one. their natural cousins that have actually been there bear no resemblance to the lovely fish we own. The betta you buy for a pet is a 
true Tropical Fish and needs to be treated as one. Please do let us see pics of the tank and the new little guy when you get him. He does sound gorgeous.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for that RoseIm keeping the temp at 78 as them white clouds are well happy. Couldnt beleave seeing them schoaling about the tank.Very happy so far. Betta will arrive Friday morning ,


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is pics of me tank with the 6 white clouds. Will get pics atweekend with Chilli red in it Pics are in my gallery Thanks for looking


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

My Tank


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Your tanks are always very interesting. I think your little fish will be very happy there.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

This is my new Betta in his home


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...He looks really Happy

Rose


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

that is down right cool props man props


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

gorgeous Betta, looks very happy in Easter Island


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you all for posts. i am granted one more tank in the living room as this will be my 7th tank.LoL Betta time againWonderfull fish,So glad i came on here or id be still on goldfish mode. Even thought my main tank is all fancy fish that i love. giving them a new theme so they aint bored. Going for the sunkin warship,plane and so on...  Thanks again .Mark


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds great cannnot wait to see it.


----------

